# Smoked meatloaf



## Constance (Jun 28, 2008)

Have any of you ever tried smoking a meatloaf? DH is thinking about trying one next time he fires up the smoker.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2008)

I recently saw one here on somebody's smoker..... within the last week.
Also, back when Ask a Butcher used to post, he had a smoked meatloaf thread.  You might get some info from that.

That's a great pic you have there.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been planning on smoking a meatloaf for a while now,maybe its time. Looks great!


----------



## redgriller (Jun 30, 2008)

I do that all the time, but at a higher temperature than true smoking. I use a large kettle grill and bank the coals on one side and put the meatloaf on the other. Add some woodchips and close the lid. A 4lb meatloaf is done in about 1 1/2 hours. It’s like using the grill as an oven with smoke. It is fantastic. I haven’t tried actually smoking one low and slow on the smoker yet.


----------



## txharleyman (Jul 4, 2008)

I've smoked a meatloaf both ways; using a Weber just like redgriller did (see above), and I've also done them low 'n slow on a firebox type smoker. I actually like using the high heat Weber-method best because it always creates a fabulous outer crust that slow cooking hasn't been able to produce


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 4, 2008)

I make my meatloaf in a pressure cooker.  One time I forgot to turn down the heat and nearly burnt the meatloaf.
The surprise effect was it attained a wonderful smoked flavour and very tasty, with inside still moist and juicy.  It was the best meatloaf we ever had but since I nearly killed the pressure cooker, I don't think I should try again...


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 9, 2008)

i do it all the time .. its the only way i will 
eat meatloaf from now on ..


----------



## Constance (Jul 9, 2008)

Would you mind to tell us your recipe and method?


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 9, 2008)

oh .. i use a regular old meatloaf recipe .. egg, bread crumbs etc... i have tried a few different ones and they were all good ..
as far as the method .. i usually make one or two when i am already smoking something else .. so its 225* for about two and a half hours .. i have had some that took 
three and a half though ..
hope this helps ..


----------

